# How much does your rat weight?



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine is 2.5 pounds. I know he is a heifer. He is on a diet now, don't worry.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

2.5 what? lbs?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah pounds.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My Bob weighs just about 2lbs and Jay weighs 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Figment (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know what they are in pounds... but Cams weighs 290grams, and Dragon weighs 275-280grams...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Melon is 11.5oz - She is actually heavy for her frame, just naturally petite.

Kiwi is 5.5oz but still young. She'll probably be about the same as Melon.

Barry is 18oz (1.2lbs) - He is my only boy, the youngest, and by far the biggest. He'll likely end up over 2lbs.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bacardi- 304 g (0.67 lbs) - 8 months
Jack- 428 g (0.94 lbs) - 5 months
Puck- 498 g (1.10 lbs) - 5 months
Baileys- 500 g (1.10 lbs) - 4 months
Guinness- 536 g (1.18 lbs) - 6 months
Pernod- 615 g (1.4 lbs) - 7 months


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have all males all full grown. I think age is important to show with weights too. If your boy is over a year, more than likely they will have some more weight than the younger boys:

Hobbes (11 months): 510 g
Bert(6-7 months): 370 g (so cute and tiny!)
Bastian (13 months): 590 g
Morgan (nearly 9 months): 556 g


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

About 8-9 months and 3lbs. He gained .5lbs on his diet.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my.

Swimming?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

What about a digging box?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Gained HALF A POUND in just 2 days??? 8O 

I suggest a vet trip, to make sure there isn't something going on here.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I have all males all full grown. I think age is important to show with weights too. If your boy is over a year, more than likely they will have some more weight than the younger boys:


Good point! I've edited my post to include ages.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

JESSU said:


> He gained .5lbs on his diet.


 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

PLEASE take him to a vet!!! On humans that'd be like you gaining 10 pounds in that time frame!!! You need to get him to the vet ASAP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you weighing him with a regular scale or a gram scale? I would suggest weighing him with a gram scale, as a regular scale won't be very accurate with a rat. Honestly if he had gained that much weight I would be concerned and take him to the vet. It can't hurt regardless.

Also how did you change his diet? Is his calorie content lowered? Are you free feeding now as opposed to having feeding times?

And just to be safe, even though it's not necessary, you may want to consider getting him x-rayed to make sure his heart is alright. You also may want to give him a blood sugar test to make sure he doesn't have diabetes.

I don't think it's going to kill him right away being overweight, but at this point I have got to think that amount of weight can be harmful to his frame as well as his heart and his overall health.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

He hates swimming. His digging box is growing. He already has an appintment for tomorrow. It was with a human scale I weighed my self and then with me holding him. His calories have been lowered. I just used to give him a plate of food around 5pm. I cut that down by 3/4. So he gets a 1/4 of what he used to get. I also tried to give him regal rat. He acctualy ate it. Mabye the scale was wrong. I did not double check. It does act weird sometimes.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Home scales are like that. Well, if he likes digging you could go with that. Sand is good for that sort of thing because it squishes around so much.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Good idea. I will go get him a sand box tomorrow.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Make sure it has a lid, or that you can cover it somehow... I learned that the hard way - I am still finding sand all over my house.

-Sarah


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

The vet said he is 1.98 pounds. Phew. He has a big frame and a plump build.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

As soon as my new digital postal scale comes, I'll post all of my rats' weights!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My Bob weighs just under 2 lbs, but doesnt look as big as your boy at all, lol maybe Bobs more "fit" or than your BIG BOY, hehe.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Jennie - does Bob barber himself? Or is it Jay that does that?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its Bob...lol. He actually hasnt been doing it as much as he used to. Jay has even grown all his hair back where Bob "used" to groom him.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Mabye Bob has more muscle tone then Noah. My mom is really thin but has poor muscle tone so when she sits she gets muffin top. My boy doesnt climb on the side of the cage like that. Hes more of a couch potato then a climber.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww, haha.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

One of the girls at the vet today said that Noah had a big head. His skull dose seem wider then other rats.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

JESSU said:


> Mabye Bob has more muscle tone then Noah. My mom is really thin but has poor muscle tone so when she sits she gets muffin top. My boy doesnt climb on the side of the cage like that. Hes more of a couch potato then a climber.


That means he needs to exercise more. Rats should be lean and muscular, as in older age they will lose their muscle tone. If Noah loses what tone he has he will likely have troubles walking and such.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Sylvester is my biggest pudge at exactly one pound, we went to the vet about 3 weeks ago and that was his weight at the time. Since then I've changed his diet and he has started to lose a little of the pudges.



















And this is Sylvesters best "No Mommy!!" pose!  (his barbering is much better)


----------

